# i want to join ISI as a civilian



## murtazaroomi

Salam o akaikum
i want to join ISI as a civilian,anyone can help me and suggest me ?
Thanks
Regards
Murtaza


----------



## idealsome425

murtazaroomi said:


> Salam o akaikum
> i want to join ISI as a civilian,anyone can help me and suggest me ?
> Thanks
> Regards
> Murtaza




AOA Brother,
There are many senior members in the forum who can help you and answer your query in a better way, however the vacancies do get announce for civilians time to time. At the moment I do not have any information regarding these vacancies will let you know for sure when opportunity arises.

You will have to be at least graduate/bachelors degree holder to apply for the post of Assistant Director BPS 17. Posts of lower cadre do get advertised also where minimum qualification normally is intermediate and some posts requires previous relevant experience. So keep visiting the forum and inshALLAH! seniors will be in touch with you for any help you may require. 

Note: Let me clear you some points/misconceptions as far as my little knowledge concerns about the relevant organization.
1- If you wish to join only to impose your power on others this will not be a good choice in any way.
2- If you expect to earn a very attractive income by joining the organization I do not think it will be a good choice again.

3- Many seniors told me that you will have a little or hectic social life after joining the organization, so if you are a social person please abstain from applying.

4- If you do not have passion for the safety and security of your homeland ''Pakistan'' and if by any chance you think that making mistakes will be a routine matter in this organization I advise better not apply.

5- Apart from these basic prohibitions rest is good and respectable about joining the organization.

I hope your query suffice and I am sorry if by any word I used here you got offended, it is better to guide aspirants about all the rumors and myths often circulates about certain organizations. Thanks

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hashshāshīn

You don't go to them, they come to you.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## hamidhassan

AOA, 
idealsome425 has provided all the required information in better way, If you wish to join this Organization and you got passion to serve your Country then do apply for it, hopefully you won't get tired of working hard for your Country. I always wished for the same but think now i am late to join such honorable and front line defender organization. You better get the chance for what you want!

Regards,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Captain-libra

i always keen to join Pakistan armed Forces but didn't apply due to chest but i hope there will be chance in future for me to work in cyber wing that will not have such physical requirements.


----------



## wajahatkhan

murtazaroomi said:


> Salam o akaikum
> i want to join ISI as a civilian,anyone can help me and suggest me ?
> Thanks
> Regards
> Murtaza





idealsome425 said:


> AOA Brother,
> There are many senior members in the forum who can help you and answer your query in a better way, however the vacancies do get announce for civilians time to time. At the moment I do not have any information regarding these vacancies will let you know for sure when opportunity arises.
> 
> You will have to be at least graduate/bachelors degree holder to apply for the post of Assistant Director BPS 17. Posts of lower cadre do get advertised also where minimum qualification normally is intermediate and some posts requires previous relevant experience. So keep visiting the forum and inshALLAH! seniors will be in touch with you for any help you may require.
> 
> Note: Let me clear you some points/misconceptions as far as my little knowledge concerns about the relevant organization.
> 1- If you wish to join only to impose your power on others this will not be a good choice in any way.
> 2- If you expect to earn a very attractive income by joining the organization I do not think it will be a good choice again.
> 
> 3- Many seniors told me that you will have a little or hectic social life after joining the organization, so if you are a social person please abstain from applying.
> 
> 4- If you do not have passion for the safety and security of your homeland ''Pakistan'' and if by any chance you think that making mistakes will be a routine matter in this organization I advise better not apply.
> 
> 5- Apart from these basic prohibitions rest is good and respectable about joining the organization.
> 
> I hope your query suffice and I am sorry if by any word I used here you got offended, it is better to guide aspirants about all the rumors and myths often circulates about certain organizations. Thanks
> 
> Regards


----------



## karakoram

Green Arrow said:


> Lol, Why should ISI contact you BTW ?


Because he has special ability he does not has brain. Pata nahin kis ka number de mara hai thread per :-D :-D

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## madooxno9

I guess catch a Kabutaar and get his written statement that it is from India. And I am sure you will be appointed in ISI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

ISI = Inter Services Intelligence
Services = Pakistan defence forces

hope that helps.. No civilian operatives in ISI, however becoming an informant is a different thing......are you an active member of any political/armed militia group?




murtazaroomi said:


> Salam o akaikum
> i want to join ISI as a civilian,anyone can help me and suggest me ?
> Thanks
> Regards
> Murtaza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## awais gul

Green Arrow said:


> Lol, Why should ISI contact you BTW ?


phr mjy kia krna hoga tell me plzz


----------



## Faisal Abbasi

i want 2 jion isi its my passion plz tell me


----------



## Maarkhoor

awais gul said:


> phr mjy kia krna hoga tell me plzz


Doodh mien moliyaan daal ker peeni honghi called moli shake pee paoo gey many people cant digest and thrown out. App pehley ghr mien moliyaan la ker belnder mien daal ker moli shake banaoo pee kr hazam ker gey tu ISI walay khud contact ker lyen gey because app hazam kerney ke baad jo gas chodu gey tu door door tak baat phail jaye ghi ke anso gas kiss ney mari.



karakoram said:


> Because he has special ability he does not has brain. Pata nahin kis ka number de mara hai thread per :-D :-D


Mene call ki thi Aunty ney uthaya aor boli app pagal khanay se baat ker rehy hien kab se application daal rakhi hey app atay kioun nahien isko lene marrz badta ja raha hey. Kal ghali se awara kuta pakad laya aor bathroom mien le ja kr inetrogation kerni shroun ker di water boarding bhi kerwai phir pocha tum raw ke agent hona kuta chup phir waterboarding aor current k jatkay phit poocha tum raw ke agent ho na kuta iss dafa bonka tabhi jaan choti uski.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Amaa'n

Thorough Pro said:


> ISI = Inter Services Intelligence
> Services = Pakistan defence forces
> 
> hope that helps.. * No civilian operatives in ISI*, however becoming an informant is a different thing......are you an active member of any political/armed militia group?


uncle, better not misguide the fellow.....agency is filled with Civilians, who have been leading some pretty succeful ops, down from the ranks of OM, GD, ASI to DD



Faisal Abbasi said:


> i want 2 jion isi its my passion plz tell me


every 2-3 yrs they announce vacancies under the umbrella of 'Ministry of Defence', the last posts were announced in Feb, 2014, the recruitment completed in July. 
I am not sure but expect the new ones to be out by first quarter of next year.....as they usually announce the posts after previous process is complete......
mind you its a lonnnnngggg processs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thorough Pro

I was misinformed, I thought ISI comprised of active duty personnel only. I stand corrected now.
Thank you for the info, but who did you call "Uncle"? 



balixd said:


> uncle, better not misguide the fellow.....agency is filled with Civilians, who have been leading some pretty succeful ops, down from the ranks of OM, GD, ASI to DD
> 
> 
> every 2-3 yrs they announce vacancies under the umbrella of 'Ministry of Defence', the last posts were announced in Feb, 2014, the recruitment completed in July.
> I am not sure but expect the new ones to be out by first quarter of next year.....as they usually announce the posts after previous process is complete......
> mind you its a lonnnnngggg processs


----------



## Zaneesh852

murtazaroomi said:


> Salam o akaikum
> i want to join ISI as a civilian,anyone can help me and suggest me ?
> Thanks
> Regards
> Murtaza


ISI employs civilians on different support assignments (Computer sciences,Mathematicians,Statisticians etc). Civilians are not hired for main ops. If you do join them, do so with the expectations of limited career growth as civilians are not promoted beyond a certain level and the managerial level appointments come from services. And if you do at some future time get frustrated, you would find mostly entry level jobs (if you get frustrated earlier) waiting for you


----------



## Dijasrabka

He don't understand it is not like English TV series where one can become consultant for fbi


----------



## Grand Pa

Zaneesh852 said:


> ISI employs civilians on different support assignments (Computer sciences,Mathematicians,Statisticians etc). Civilians are not hired for main ops. If you do join them, do so with the expectations of limited career growth as civilians are not promoted beyond a certain level and the managerial level appointments come from services. And if you do at some future time get frustrated, you would find mostly entry level jobs (if you get frustrated earlier) waiting for you



True! I dont know why he wants to join ISI? If he is true Pakistani then he shud not look for ISI shelter.


----------



## fitpOsitive

murtazaroomi said:


> Salam o akaikum
> i want to join ISI as a civilian,anyone can help me and suggest me ?
> Thanks
> Regards
> Murtaza


I wanted to marry a girl.
But after my engagement with her, I was like: Yeh kia chez hai bhai.
Thanks God, I had a chance to break the engagement. 
So the punch line is: Kch chezain door se hi achi lagti hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rockfall

awais gul said:


> aoa i want to job in isi in civil plz contact me 03451563718


I hope you were not recruited bcoz of your this childish act

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

join it if you can handle it, because they will test you with thick danday up your gand to see if you talk too much.


----------



## BHarwana

murtazaroomi said:


> Salam o akaikum
> i want to join ISI as a civilian,anyone can help me and suggest me ?
> Thanks
> Regards
> Murtaza




lol. you cannot join ISI. They recruit you.


----------



## Grand Pa

Azadkashmir said:


> join it if you can handle it, because they will test you with thick danday up your gand to see if you talk too much.


ha ha ha ha



BHarwana said:


> lol. you cannot join ISI. They recruit you.


i always asked one question to myself that Why he needs to join isi to defend Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azadkashmir

Saqib Shafait said:


> ha ha ha ha



Make sure you have Vaseline, cos you want it to go smooth with you saying ooouu nicely done ISI. Not like ahhh mera gand patna please mujee democracy jai dai.


----------



## Reichsmarschall

madooxno9 said:


> I guess catch a Kabutaar and get his written statement that it is from India. And I am sure you will be appointed in ISI.


actually thats what the Indians do


----------



## Grand Pa

Azadkashmir said:


> Make sure you have Vaseline, cos you want it to go smooth with you saying ooouu nicely done ISI. Not like ahhh mera gand patna please mujee democracy jai dai.


ha ha ha ha , I really enjoy to read childish wishes ))


----------



## Azadkashmir

Saqib Shafait said:


> ha ha ha ha , I really enjoy to read childish wishes ))



They are not wishes my friend. They are true experiences from people who have been sent to my surgery by isi to stitch up their gannd you see i am trauma surgeon. I must admit their are some days i just cant be arsed stitching someones virginity.


----------



## Grand Pa

Azadkashmir said:


> They are not wishes my friend. They are true experiences from people who have been sent to my surgery by isi to stitch up their gannd you see i am trauma surgeon. I must admit their are some days i just cant be arsed stitching someones virginity.


Well they deserve that to be treat in that way!!!


----------



## Arsalan 345

I also want to know how to apply for isi and what requirements are needed?


----------



## RescueRanger

murtazaroomi said:


> Salam o akaikum
> i want to join ISI as a civilian,anyone can help me and suggest me ?
> Thanks
> Regards
> Murtaza



ISI hire a fair degree of civilians to do tech work, if you have a high end engineering degree, keep an eye out for recruitment adverts in your local news paper. They also head hunt a lot from NUST, NET etc. This is what the advert looks like: see if you have any skills that they may need (mainly Telecoms, VOIP and technical)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 544_delta

RescueRanger said:


> ISI hire a fair degree of civilians to do tech work, if you have a high end engineering degree, keep an eye out for recruitment adverts in your local news paper. They also head hunt a lot from NUST, NET etc. This is what the advert looks like: see if you have any skills that they may need (mainly Telecoms, VOIP and technical)


to which extent merit is observed in the hiring process? i hear the soldiers are favored over civilians is it true? last time i was shortlisted but never heard from them.


----------



## RescueRanger

544_delta said:


> to which extent merit is observed in the hiring process? i hear the soldiers are favored over civilians is it true? last time i was shortlisted but never heard from them.



Pref always given to ex forces because of welfare and vetting reasons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 544_delta

RescueRanger said:


> Pref always given to ex forces because of welfare and vetting reasons.


so civilians got no chance ?


----------



## RescueRanger

544_delta said:


> so civilians got no chance ?


I didn't say that. Like I said, if you have a high end engineering degree it increases your chances of getting head hunted, especially if you have advanced understanding of VOIP, Network Analysis, Network Operations, Electrical and mechanical engineering, Cyber etc.



544_delta said:


> so civilians got no chance ?


Why not apply for Police and Transfer to Special Branch, Special Branch do a lot of work with ISI and MI.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 544_delta

RescueRanger said:


> I didn't say that. Like I said, if you have a high end engineering degree it increases your chances of getting head hunted, especially if you have advanced understanding of VOIP, Network Analysis, Network Operations, Electrical and mechanical engineering, Cyber etc.
> 
> 
> Why not apply for Police and Transfer to Special Branch, Special Branch do a lot of work with ISI and MI.


i do have an engineering degree but still..anyways thanks for the advice.. i think civilians would have better chances of getting hired by civil intelligence like IB and special branch


----------



## Amaa'n

544_delta said:


> to which extent merit is observed in the hiring process? i hear the soldiers are favored over civilians is it true? last time i was shortlisted but never heard from them.


let me make a correction over there --- Contractual Employees are preferred over the new recruits ...... they have a pool of contractual employees who have been working at the Agency for few years, in order to join the Permanent cadre of employees they have to go through the same process as fresh recruits.....hence in 2015 & 2016 Batch, most of the selected were already working at the Agency



544_delta said:


> i do have an engineering degree but still..anyways thanks for the advice.. i think civilians would have better chances of getting hired by civil intelligence like IB and special branch


just keep trying with MoD, NACTA, Punjab Forensic Science Agency, CTD....every now and then add pops up for them....I will let you know when I see one for the Agency in question

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

Arsalan 345 said:


> I also want to know how to apply for isi and what requirements are needed?


They advertise for recruitment of civilians as Assistant directors and you have to sit for a VERYYYYY lengthy test .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thanatos

Why people are obsessed with joining intelligence agencies, only if they knew how these agencies work, no way near to James bond movies. 
If they are really keen to serve there country , they can do that at individual level. They dont have to join armed forces or intelligence agencies for that purpose.


----------



## Hammad Arshad Qureshi

People think that joining and working in intelligence agencies would be a piece of cake and normal routine job. There is not anything but routine in intelligence work. 

Even the entrance exam taken for ISI is so damn tough that hardly any candidates pass it. And not to mention the sacrifices the intelligence personal have to give in form of missing family functions, threats on there and there families lives, Low income and salary etc.


----------



## Amaa'n

@544_delta you may wish to visit FPSC website, IB has advertised its vacancies for the post of Assistant Director - BPS 17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Big Tank

balixd said:


> @544_delta you may wish to visit FPSC website, IB has advertised its vacancies for the post of Assistant Director - BPS 17



That's useless, Sir. No honest selection for AD is performed unless you've a nice PAWWA.


----------



## Amaa'n

Mini Tank said:


> That's useless, Sir. No honest selection for AD is performed unless you've a nice PAWWA.


FPSC recruitment is done on the merit -- there is no pawa --- pawa is only useful when you reach the Interview stage or Department allocation


----------



## Pakistansdefender

I too want to join as a civilian. 
If I have to wear tailored Italian suits. Get to drive all those expensive cars. Use those gadgets. And date hot any girls. 
Isn't that what spies do?
Lol


----------



## 544_delta

balixd said:


> @544_delta you may wish to visit FPSC website, IB has advertised its vacancies for the post of Assistant Director - BPS 17


Already applied....i had cleared tests for ISI for positions of scale 17 as well as 14..was shortlisted aswell but not called...one of these days im gonna give up on this country



Pakistansdefender said:


> I too want to join as a civilian.
> If I have to wear tailored Italian suits. Get to drive all those expensive cars. Use those gadgets. And date hot any girls.
> Isn't that what spies do?
> Lol


I think they dont hire people with single digit iq but plz keep your fingers crossed


----------



## Green Arrow

544_delta said:


> Already applied....i had cleared tests for ISI for positions of scale 17 as well as 14..was shortlisted aswell but not called...one of these days im gonna give up on this country
> 
> 
> I think they dont hire people with single digit iq but plz keep your fingers crossed



You should get the interview call if you have cleared the test.


----------



## 544_delta

Green Arrow said:


> You should get the interview call if you have cleared the test.


i didn't


----------



## Big Tank

544_delta said:


> i didn't



What rank did you apply for?


----------



## Green Arrow

544_delta said:


> i didn't


Well very strange - Just wait bit more. sometimes take time as well


----------



## abu qasim ali

Asslam w alikum
want to join ISI as a civilian,anyone can help me and suggest me ?


----------



## Sugarcane

abu qasim ali said:


> Asslam w alikum
> want to join ISI as a civilian,anyone can help me and suggest me ?



Read previous pages or this one https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/join...al-of-inter-services-intelligence-isi.218901/


----------



## iwtjISI

Hashshāshīn said:


> You don't go to them, they come to you.


BUt How ?


----------



## Rana Shahbaz Talib

mujhe salary nhe chahye bas me apny mulk ky lia kam karna chahta hu. mujh sy contact krn


----------



## Adeel Ahamad

Salam o akaikum
i want to join ISI as a civilian,anyone can help me and suggest me ?
Thanks
Regards
Bushra saddique


----------



## Green Arrow

Adeel Ahamad said:


> Salam o akaikum
> i want to join ISI as a civilian,anyone can help me and suggest me ?
> Thanks
> Regards
> Bushra saddique



Wait for job advertisement under MOD and then apply normally twice in a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R Wing

Adeel Ahamad said:


> Salam o akaikum
> i want to join ISI as a civilian,anyone can help me and suggest me ?
> Thanks
> Regards
> Bushra saddique



See below.



Green Arrow said:


> Wait for job advertisement under MOD and then apply normally twice in a year.



Exactly. If applying for the officer cadre, the position will be Assistant Director and the upper limit for age is 35 years old.


----------



## Adeel Ahamad

Salam o akaikum
i want to join ISI as a civilian,anyone can help me and suggest me ?
Thanks


----------



## Adeel Ahamad

Salam o akaikum
i want to join ISI as a civilian,anyone can help me and suggest me ?
Thanks
Regards
BUSHRA SADDIQUE


R Wing said:


> Exactly. If applying for the officer cadre, the position will be Assistant Director and the upper limit for age is 35 years old.


THANKS SO MUCH ............My education is BA and I am 28 years old. Can you help me in this matter?


----------



## R Wing

Adeel Ahamad said:


> Salam o akaikum
> i want to join ISI as a civilian,anyone can help me and suggest me ?
> Thanks
> Regards
> BUSHRA SADDIQUE
> 
> THANKS SO MUCH ............My education is BA and I am 28 years old. Can you help me in this matter?



Job post will probably be made next summer (by Ministry of Defence) --- look out for it. For Assistant Director (Grade 17) post, you must have a masters degree (BA is not enough.)


----------



## shadowdragon

R Wing said:


> Job post will probably be made next summer (by Ministry of Defence) --- look out for it. For Assistant Director (Grade 17) post, you must have a masters degree (BA is not enough.)


Is there any height criteria??


----------



## Metal 0-1

murtazaroomi said:


> Salam o akaikum
> i want to join ISI as a civilian,anyone can help me and suggest me ?
> Thanks
> Regards
> Murtaza


Signal Bat sign in the sky after midnight.






I'll take your oath.


----------



## R Wing

shadowdragon said:


> Is there any height criteria??



No. Brains are more important than brawn. Even the SSG doesn't have a height criteria.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## User

544_delta said:


> Already applied....i had cleared tests for ISI for positions of scale 17 as well as 14..was shortlisted aswell but not called...one of these days im gonna give up on this country
> 
> 
> I think they dont hire people with single digit iq but plz keep your fingers crossed


I have read somewhere, if there is security clearance issue, they lay off the candidate.


----------



## RescueRanger

murtazaroomi said:


> Salam o akaikum
> i want to join ISI as a civilian,anyone can help me and suggest me ?
> Thanks
> Regards
> Murtaza



Aoa, 

As mentioned by others, this is not the forum or the place to discuss this. Work at a technical university, work on projects that are of interest to the "tech" wing and you will get head-hunted. They come to you, not the other way around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R Wing

RescueRanger said:


> Aoa,
> 
> As mentioned by others, this is not the forum or the place to discuss this. Work at a technical university, work on projects that are of interest to the "tech" wing and you will get head-hunted. They come to you, not the other way around.



Actually, as has been mentioned numerous times in this thread and is common knowledge for those interested, the MOD advertises positions for Assistant Director (grade 17) once every two years, approx. 

One can apply to become a proper civ officer of the organization OR wait to get lucky with a contract from one of the tech wings (90% of talent is missed out on.)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

R Wing said:


> Actually, as has been mentioned numerous times in this thread and is common knowledge for those interested, the MOD advertises positions for Assistant Director (grade 17) once every two years, approx.
> 
> One can apply to become a proper civ officer of the organization OR wait to get lucky with a contract from one of the tech wings (90% of talent is missed out on.)



Plenty of my friends have been approached whilst pursuing post grade. Namely from a certain university on the outskirts of Islamabad .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichsmarschall

RescueRanger said:


> Plenty of my friends have been approached whilst pursuing post grade. Namely from a certain university on the outskirts of Islamabad .


Nust or Air uni?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R Wing

RescueRanger said:


> Plenty of my friends have been approached whilst pursuing post grade. Namely from a certain university on the outskirts of Islamabad .



Yes, certain university depts produce grads that they regularly look for. However, those are contractual posts and you are not really an officer of the org in the truest sense. Pros and cons to each approach --- the contractual approach gives you much more flexibility. Stay safe!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RescueRanger

Reichsmarschall said:


> Nust or Air uni?


NUST but also UET .

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

murtazaroomi said:


> Salam o akaikum
> i want to join ISI as a civilian,anyone can help me and suggest me ?
> Thanks
> Regards
> Murtaza


Phir bhai, ki join?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## User

Join the Pakistan Ministry of Defence | 2021






defence.pk


----------

